# Back Bay boat



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Any boat experts out there? Is this boat worth the price as far as you can tell? Are these boats any good? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=343373 What kind of CC boat would ya'll recommend for lake fishing mainly and some bay fishing? I don't want to spend more than $20k and I have to be able to tow it with a Toyota 4Runner so I am assuming nothing over about 20'...Thanks, Grady


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw that ad. The price looks OK but not sure if it's enough boat for LL open water which can get mighty rough to cross. The sides look a little low for a center console boat IMO.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

. The sides look a little low for a center console boat IMO.[/QUOTE]

That is what I was thinking..I was comparing to Shadslinger's boat. The sides on his boat seem to be out of the water more..

The last few times I have been out in my tracker I have been swamped...:help:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Also, that looks like a 6 foot beam. Get an 8 foot beam, or close to it (some are 92").


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Dont know much on that boat listed. Lokks kind of narrow. I think you could get alot more boat for not much money esp with the budget you have. alot of boats will work for lakes, so the question really is what kinda of bay fishing and what bay system will you be in. Its very important to pick a bay boat that will do what you want, and that means no one can really tell you what the best is, it is a personal choice. there are two ends here- rough water handling and shallow water handing. each boat has a combo of the two handling types and it is a compromise. but if you bay fish I think you need some shallow water because there are lots of flats and bars out in the bays
so a tunnel boat of some kind would be my recommendation

just search the boating forum for what each one is good for.

so here is a started list with some common builders of each type

-tunnel v by shoalwater, explorer, destiny, others,
-cat boats by shoalwater, hyanie, tran
-flat bottom types- majek,
-"improved" flat bottom types- shallowsport, shallowrunner, john sport, a dozen other kock offs
-v hull with and without tunnels- kenner, pathfinder, bluewave, ranger
-whaler type tunnel boats(rough and shallow)- tran and gulf coast
-pad type- majek, hyanie


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Dont know much on that boat listed. Lokks kind of narrow. I think you could get alot more boat for not much money esp with the budget you have. alot of boats will work for lakes, so the question really is what kinda of bay fishing and what bay system will you be in. Its very important to pick a bay boat that will do what you want, and that means no one can really tell you what the best is, it is a personal choice. there are two ends here- rough water handling and shallow water handing. each boat has a combo of the two handling types and it is a compromise. but if you bay fish I think you need some shallow water because there are lots of flats and bars out in the bays
> so a tunnel boat of some kind would be my recommendation
> 
> just search the boating forum for what each one is good for.
> ...


That is a lot of info to take in...Thanks..My bay fishing will be for Reds and Trout...I have never fished salt water at all so I'm trying to learn. So what I am saying is I have no idea what I want or need. I will say that 95% of the time will be on Livingston or Conroe...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Whaler,Pathfinder,Blue Wave,Kenner etc. I think this type hull would work best for your application. All will take fairly big water well and still run shallow enough for most bay fishing. A tunnel boat does not do well in rough water, and from what you have told us, I don't think you plan to chase Reds in less than a foot of water. Do some research on these and similar modified V hull type boats, you will find one that fits your needs. My 2c, hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you can do better Grady. Be patient. I've spent years in the bay system here, and even that one seems a bit "light" for rolling around out in the Trinity and Galveston Bays. Certainly for LL where it gets pretty "big".
IMO for what its worth.
Charlie


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> I think you can do better Grady. Be patient. I've spent years in the bay system here, and even that one seems a bit "light" for rolling around out in the Trinity and Galveston Bays. Certainly for LL where it gets pretty "big".
> IMO for what its worth.
> Charlie


I think I'm going to look at Kenner or Blue Wave. The gently used boats seem to be in my price range, but I still have to sell the Tracker. My wife says NO to 2 boats.( what is wrong with this woman )


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

whackmaster said:


> I think I'm going to look at Kenner or Blue Wave. The gently used boats seem to be in my price range, but I still have to sell the Tracker. My wife says NO to 2 boats.( what is wrong with this woman )


 Add Sea Hunt and Sea Pro. There are is a nice Mako on the classified too.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to be watching very closely on how you do selling the Tracker for obvious reasons. Its a good package rig, but.....well, its got some limitations. So we'll see how well and how quick your's sells.
Charlie


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I think a good fit for you might be a gulfcoast. They are a heavier whaler type hull with a tunnel. Transport makes one too, but I think they are lighter due to being rolled gunnel boat instead of a liner boat like gulfcoast. They have a lot of storage I have not personally rode in one but a lot of people like them on the bay. People will tell you you do not need a tunnel but it is like 4 wheel drive. It's there when you need it. It doesn't mean you have to use it. I fish mostly out of port O'Connor and that place is a shallow water hazard ESP for the beginner. Flats boat are the norm. A deeper bay like Galveston the deep v boats make more sense, but you cam still find some shallows. And redfishing oftne involves 1-3 foot water. Most of the bay boats have self bailing decks so you don't have to worry about swamping them. They can fill up and the water runs out the back scuppers. Heck, my boat doesn't even have sides. It's an ultra shallow running shallow sport. 


There will be lots of info on these boats on the boating forum. I really think a gulf coast would be good fit. Tunnel to run shallow, hull design for rougher water, and heavy design for smoothness. They come in a 18 foot size. When I say heavy, I mean heavier than a plank of a flats boat

I haven't been in every single boat, but I have researched alot and know the pros and cons of alot of different designs. I be glad to to help further if you have any questions. Like I said, ealier you kind of have to know what you want cause these boats are all compromises and only you can deceide what is the perfect blend of the boats abilities. This will show up in your research when you see one person love a boat and another hate it

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*not what your looking for!*

IMO Grady that boat is definitely NOT what your looking for. There are many boats out there to fit your needs.That ones not it! Of course my opinion and 50cents wont buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

ronniewelsh said:


> IMO Grady that boat is definitely NOT what your looking for. There are many boats out there to fit your needs.That ones not it! Of course my opinion and 50cents wont buy a cup of coffee.


 I respectfully disagree. I sold a 21' Chaparral fish and ski, to purchase just a fishing boat. I wanted something low maintenance, and would be able to fish anywhere, except the roughest of waters. I bought a 18' Kenner rolled gunnel hull, as it was extremely versatile. Mattsfishin has one just like it, as well. See link for a pic of mine. I am very happy with it. The hull looks the same. PM me for more info. I fish mostly LLD, LL, and Conroe. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=1356&pictureid=9944


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

whackmaster said:


> Any boat experts out there? Is this boat worth the price as far as you can tell? Are these boats any good? http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=343373 What kind of CC boat would ya'll recommend for lake fishing mainly and some bay fishing? I don't want to spend more than $20k and I have to be able to tow it with a Toyota 4Runner so I am assuming nothing over about 20'...Thanks, Grady


Whackmaster....Have you seen this ad on the "Trade" section? Looks like the price is reduced to $9000 or so. My nephew had one of these and it was a good solid boat. Not a speed demon, but good and solid. This would make a good bay boat or a good LL open water boat.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3456353#post3456353


----------



## Uncle Gary (Mar 17, 2011)

I know what you are going thru! Just traded boats myself. I fish LL and POC quite a bit. Just remember, the greater the length and the wider the beam the better the ride. Super Tunnel only needed if you plan on RUNNING in less than 18". I bought a 2003 22' Blue Wave with a 150 Yam. loaded out with less than 150hrs for 14k, The Blue Wave will do everything you want to do. I looked at everything else and kept going back to the BW.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> I'm going to be watching very closely on how you do selling the Tracker for obvious reasons. Its a good package rig, but.....well, its got some limitations. So we'll see how well and how quick your's sells.
> Charlie


Charlie, they have limitations..After filling it with water on 2 different occasions this morning on LL (Yeah I know it was WINDY, but I was going fishing ) and almost putting it on the bottom of the lake, I found out that the bilge pump can not pump that much water out quick enough.(little scary) We were just trying to fish some bulkheads...

I learned my lesson:work:..


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replys...I will do a lot of research before I buy this time.

*2010 Bass Tracker TXW 175 for sale*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

SetDaHook said:


> Whackmaster....Have you seen this ad on the "Trade" section? Looks like the price is reduced to $9000 or so. My nephew had one of these and it was a good solid boat. Not a speed demon, but good and solid. This would make a good bay boat or a good LL open water boat.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3456353#post3456353


wear your rain coat running the bay in that boat


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*I may be misunderstood!*



tbone2374 said:


> I respectfully disagree. I sold a 21' Chaparral fish and ski, to purchase just a fishing boat. I wanted something low maintenance, and would be able to fish anywhere, except the roughest of waters. I bought a 18' Kenner rolled gunnel hull, as it was extremely versatile. Mattsfishin has one just like it, as well. See link for a pic of mine. I am very happy with it. The hull looks the same. PM me for more info. I fish mostly LLD, LL, and Conroe. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=1356&pictureid=9944


 when I said that wasnt what he was looking for Im was talking about the boat in the picture.That boat to me looks like it is small (width) and very short sides.If Im not mistaken the boat you speak of (kenner cc) is 102'' wide with taller rolled gunnels.That would be perfect! So I think we are in agreement because I owned a cajun 18 cc and I loved it!You can do practically anything in a boat like that (within reason):fish:


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

ronniewelsh said:


> when I said that wasnt what he was looking for Im was talking about the boat in the picture.That boat to me looks like it is small (width) and very short sides.If Im not mistaken the boat you speak of (kenner cc) is 102'' wide with taller rolled gunnels.That would be perfect! So I think we are in agreement because I owned a cajun 18 cc and I loved it!You can do practically anything in a boat like that (within reason):fish:


I agree ronnie. I've fished with Matt in his Kenner, and I think you can go anywhere in that boat. I didn't really think that the pictured boat was a Kenner either. Certainly not taking on the role of boat expert here, but I just have a feel that the most boat you can afford, store, and tow, is always the best way to go. When I was very young, I fished out of a 16' duracraft jon boat along with two little boys, and all our gear, and often got trapped by big water in pretty iffy conditions. Most of the time, God protects the young and stupid.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know another Bass Tracker owner, who is currently looking for a Center Console style boat. I'm not going to put him on the spot... but maybe he'll give us his opinion.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*MISTAKE!*

I made a mistake when I said 102'' I believe the width would be 96"


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

A rolled gunnel boat will be lighter than a liner boat but the heavier liner boats will take a lot rougher water. There was a picture of a kenner on here that is similar to mine but I have the newer hull design than the ones made in 90's. If you can not pull a heavy boat I would suggest a rolled gunnel boat like mine but maybe a 19 foot and the wide version. Also the more storage you have the less open room you will have. I would not get a tunnel boat unless you fish a lot of shallow saltwater. My boat floats in a few inches of water. I can go below the dam when they have one gate open and still take some rough water. I bought the narrower version to go places I should not go but I have to to chase the whites during the spawn. There are several people on here that have been in my boat and it fished good but with a family I would suggest a 19 ft rolled gunnel and no tunnel hull. Also I bought mine with the fuel tank in the console and I do not have a fuel gauge, I can see at any time how much fuel I have. If you would like to ride in mine someday just let me know and I know someone that has a 19 rolled gunnel also that might give you a ride.

Matt


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> A rolled gunnel boat will be lighter than a liner boat but the heavier liner boats will take a lot rougher water. There was a picture of a kenner on here that is similar to mine but I have the newer hull design than the ones made in 90's. If you can not pull a heavy boat I would suggest a rolled gunnel boat like mine but maybe a 19 foot and the wide version. Also the more storage you have the less open room you will have. I would not get a tunnel boat unless you fish a lot of shallow saltwater. My boat floats in a few inches of water. I can go below the dam when they have one gate open and still take some rough water. I bought the narrower version to go places I should not go but I have to to chase the whites during the spawn. There are several people on here that have been in my boat and it fished good but with a family I would suggest a 19 ft rolled gunnel and no tunnel hull. Also I bought mine with the fuel tank in the console and I do not have a fuel gauge, I can see at any time how much fuel I have. If you would like to ride in mine someday just let me know and I know someone that has a 19 rolled gunnel also that might give you a ride.
> 
> Matt


I have a 21' Sea Pro center console that is lined and I absolutely love. As mentioned above, the extra weight makes for a great ride and a safe ride. The down side to a lined boat is that cleanup (the way I like to keep it )is like trying to wash out a giant white bathtub. Pain in the ......!

If I had to do it over again I'd probably go with the rolled gunnels and rough surface throughout the inside. Much less maintenance, more time fishing.

Either way, a center console is a great all around boat even as a family boat pulling rafts, tubes, etc...


----------

